# 1 GB RAM, HIGHMEMSUPPORT an > PC lahm

## der-pima

Hi Leute.

Ich hab ein P4 2,4 ghy, 2*512 MB RAM,

Im Kernel hab ich, nachdem nur 960 MB mit free -m angezeigt wurden highmemsupport angestellt.

jetzt wird zwar der ram richtig erkannt, nur is der pc quaelend lahm geworden.

Gibt es eine Erklaerung dafuer?

MfG Jan

----------

## boris64

ich weiss ja nicht so recht, aber ist es nicht so,

dass diese kerneloption für computer mit

viel ramspeicher gedacht ist?

so ab > 4gb ram

?!

1 gb ram ist doch geradezu niedlich  :Wink: 

wahrscheinlich kloppt er mit aktivierten highmemsupport

den ram so gnadenlos voll, dass dein rechner damit einfach überlastet ist..

----------

## gerry

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> dass diese kerneloption für computer mit
> 
> viel ramspeicher gedacht ist?

 

in diesem Fall ist auch schon 1 GB viel. Dafür brauchste auch den High Mem Support.

Hab das bei mir auch an und kann mich nicht beklagen über die Geschwindigkeit.

Was genau ist denn langsam?Last edited by gerry on Wed Dec 03, 2003 4:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## der-pima

hmm, ich habs jetzt speziell beim emergen gesehen und beim compilieren des kernels...

mfg jan

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> in diesem Fall ist auch schon 1 GB viel. Dafür brauchste auch den High Mem Support. 

 

hm.., wenn du meinst?!

ich muss leider auch zugeben, dass ich mir

sowas wie die manpage noch nicht reingezogen habe...

allerdings frage ich mich dann auch, wofür die 3 

auswahlmöglichkeiten im kernelconfigmenue gedacht sind.

-> 4gb

-> 64gb

-> off

?!

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> hmm, ich habs jetzt speziell beim emergen gesehen und beim compilieren des kernels... 

 

??, sorry, was genau jetzt hast du "gemerkt"?

----------

## dertobi123

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ich muss leider auch zugeben, dass ich mir
> 
> sowas wie die manpage noch nicht reingezogen habe...

 

Man sollte erwarten können, dass du Ahnung von etwas hast, wenn du hier Antworten verteilst.

----------

## gerry

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> hm.., wenn du meinst?!

 

Habs hier aus dem Forum, vorher hatte ich das deaktiviert und nur 880 MB verfügbar,

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ich muss leider auch zugeben, dass ich mir
> 
> sowas wie die manpage noch nicht reingezogen habe...

 

In diesem Fall die Kernel Hilfe  :Smile: 

Kann nur raten zu jeder Option die Hilfe zu lesen (soweit's eine gibt)

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allerdings frage ich mich dann auch, wofür die 3 
> 
> auswahlmöglichkeiten im kernelconfigmenue gedacht sind.
> ...

 

Ich glaub das steht in der Kernelhilfe

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> In diesem Fall die Kernel Hilfe
> 
> Kann nur raten zu jeder Option die Hilfe zu lesen (soweit's eine gibt) 

 

falls du auf die kernelconfigmenühilfe anspielst, so fürchte ich, ist da nix.

 *Quote:*   

> There is no help available for this kernel option.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Man sollte erwarten können, dass du Ahnung von etwas hast, wenn du hier Antworten verteilst.

 

danke, nach dieser netten art der rüge ist dann die lösung auch gleich viel klarer geworden  :Wink: 

sicherlich hast du auch gleich die antwort parat, und nur vergessen, sie hier aufzuschreiben?

was die manpage angeht, kennt den jemand zu "highmem support" die passende?

ich durchforste die ganze zeit die kernel-docs und habe bisher

noch nichts gefunden. wäre für nen link etc. mehr als nur dankbar, da

auch ich hier nen rechner mit 1 gb ram habe.

danke schonmal im voraus  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Vielleicht hilft euch das weiter

http://strasbourg.linuxfr.org/jl3/features-2.3-2.html

Aber soweit ich das verstanden habe gilt das erst ab >1GB nicht =1GB

versuchts doch erstmal den Kernelparameter biem Starten

mem=1024M

Greetz

Py-Ro

----------

## gerry

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> falls du auf die kernelconfigmenühilfe anspielst, so fürchte ich, ist da nix.

 

ich hab 2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1, da ist was drin. Stand bei meiner 2.4.20-gentoo aber auch schon drin.

Linux can use up to 64 Gigabytes of physical memory on x86 systems.

 However, the address space of 32-bit x86 processors is only 4

 Gigabytes large. That means that, if you have a large amount of

 physical memory, not all of it can be "permanently mapped" by the

 kernel. The physical memory that's not permanently mapped is called

 "high memory".

 If you are compiling a kernel which will never run on a machine with

 more than 960 megabytes of total physical RAM, answer "off" here (defau

 choice and suitable for most users). This will result in a "3GB/1GB"

 split: 3GB are mapped so that each process sees a 3GB virtual memory

 space and the remaining part of the 4GB virtual memory space is used

 by the kernel to permanently map as much physical memory as

 possible.

 If the machine has between 1 and 4 Gigabytes physical RAM, then

answer "4GB" here.

If more than 4 Gigabytes is used then answer "64GB" here. This

selection turns Intel PAE (Physical Address Extension) mode on.

PAE implements 3-level paging on IA32 processors. PAE is fully

supported by Linux, PAE mode is implemented on all recent Intel

processors (Pentium Pro and better). NOTE: If you say "64GB" here,

then the kernel will not boot on CPUs that don't support PAE!

The actual amount of total physical memory will either be auto

detected or can be forced by using a kernel command line option such

as "mem=256M". (Try "man bootparam" or see the documentation of your

boot loader (grub, lilo or loadlin) about how to pass options to the

kernel at boot time.)

If unsure, say "off".

----------

## boris64

danke, das deckt sich mit dem, was ich so via google gefunden habe

 *Quote:*   

> ...If you want to use more than 1 GB of memory, enable High Memory support in General Setup...

 

nun mal sehen, was der kernelparameter kann...

----------

## der-pima

@ py-ro:

hmm beik 3ten ma nachlesen seh ich auch das das erst über 1 gb ram gilt.

naja, kauf ich halt nochmal 512 mb dazu später  :Smile: 

wo trag ich "mem=1024M" ein?

In den bootloader (grub)?

mfg jan

----------

## gerry

 *der-pima wrote:*   

> hmm beik 3ten ma nachlesen seh ich auch das das erst über 1 gb ram gilt

 

 *Quote:*   

> If you are compiling a kernel which will never run on a machine with 
> 
>  more than 960 megabytes of total physical RAM, answer "off" here

 

Ein viertes Mal schadet sicher nicht  :Smile: 

2 x 512 gibt nach Adam Riese 1024

----------

## der-pima

hihi.

ja, nochmal zu dem mem=1024 

soll das bei aktiviertem highmemsupport wo rein oder erst  wenns ausgeschaltet ist (*doofstelle*)

danke

P.S.: die geschwindigkeit ist so zum kotzen mit highmem...das kriecht foermlich alles

----------

## py-ro

Meine Antwort kam vor deiner (vor)letzten ich hab nur die Quelle, die ich genannt habe interpretiert und da stand das halt nicht mit den 960MB  :Confused: 

Also Jungs entweder mit dem Geschwindigkeitsverlust leben oder 64 MB verschenken...

@Gerry:

Weisst du wieso du nur 880 MB hattest?

Will evt auch mal aufrüsten und dann wüsste ich schon wie weit siuchs lohnt   :Cool: 

EDIT mem=XXX Teilt dem Kernel mit, egal ob mit oder Ohne HighMen wie viel Speicher ihr drin habtLast edited by py-ro on Wed Dec 03, 2003 6:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boris64

-> kernelconfigmenuehilfe zu highmem-support

 *Quote:*   

> ich hab 2.4.22-gentoo-test-r1, da ist was drin. Stand bei meiner 2.4.20-gentoo aber auch schon drin. 

 

ich benutze die gs-sources, da steht sowas leider nicht drin ;(

----------

## der-pima

hmm,

ich check das mitm 2.6er kernel ....

nur hab ich da angst das ich ganze programme recompilen muss, womoeglich noch das system remergen.....

naja,

danke euch erstmal  :Smile: 

----------

## awiesel

Der Kernel ist ja eigentlich schon ziemlich geschwätzig beim Boot und teilt einem in diesem Fall sogar mit, was man machen soll  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Dec  3 22:01:05 wien1 kernel: Warning only 896MB will be used.
> 
> Dec  3 22:01:05 wien1 kernel: Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.
> 
> Dec  3 22:01:05 wien1 kernel: 896MB LOWMEM available.
> ...

 

Ein Blick in die logs ist doch manchmal ganz hilfreich  :Smile: 

Eine niedrigere Geschwindigkeit mit Highmem enabled kann ich allerdings weder mit einem 2.4.22 noch mit einem 2.6er Kernel nachvollziehen, mein System ist eher schneller geworden  :Smile: 

Was den Einsatz eines 2.6er Kernels angeht, so spricht nichts mehr dagegen. Die letzten Fehler damit sind bei mir schon einige Testversionen her. Ein Neukompilieren der Anwendungen ist nicht notwendig.

----------

## gerry

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> @Gerry:
> 
> Weisst du wieso du nur 880 MB hattest?
> 
> Will evt auch mal aufrüsten und dann wüsste ich schon wie weit siuchs lohnt  

 

Weil ich HIGHMEM nicht eingeschaltet hatte  :Smile: 

Bei mir hat sichs gelohnt. 120MB Mehr RAM zur Verfügung. Die Geschwindigkeit hat sich nicht geändert. Im Gegenteil, ich glaub das neuere Kernelchen bootet etwas schneller.

Hab aber die alte Zeit nicht mehr genau im Kopf

----------

